# FIAB INFECTION !!



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

WHo Hasnt Heard of this Group B4 Its a Group of Furry Dj's !!?

Furries in a Blender / Renard / Mayhem 
VulpVibe Records !!

My Fav Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH1wz7ft6Wg
An Awesome more up to date CHannel on Youtube is Available too
http://www.youtube.com/user/nsrrenard#p/u/9/MjyPdRte75Q

I Love Renard and his Musical Genious What About you FurrBallz?!


----------



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

Come on Give them a Listen !!


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 24, 2010)

..............................................................................
...............................................................................
.............................................................................
...............................................................heh


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

FIAB = fags in a basement? I have not herd of this. :7|


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

FIAB = Furries In a Blender *u Gaybashing Lunatic !*


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> FIAB = Furries In a Blender *u Gaybashing Lunatic !*



Mister. I don't think I like your attitude.


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2010)

You waited 19 minutes, then bumped.

I have not heard of them.

Now, I _really_ don't want to know.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey bro, Furries in a Blender is great and imma let you finish, BUT BEYONCE HAS ONE OF THE BEST MUSIC VIDEOS OF ALL TIME!!  







HURR HURR


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Hey bro, Furries in a Blender is great and imma let you finish, BUT BEYONCE HAS ONE OF THE BEST MUSIC VIDEOS OF ALL TIME!!
> 
> HURR HURR



Lemme fix this for you


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Lemme fix this for you


Umm..


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Lemme fix this for you


I fucking love you now


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave Remmler is the guy who fucking made me want to be a furry (Edit: actually i can't give him all the credit, his girlfriend's art is orgasmic). If i ever saw Renard IRL i would jizz in my pants. I listen to LapFox Radio as much as i can ever day averaging at about 5 hours a day while I'm awake, i fall asleep to it though. I also try to get about an hour or so of mungyodance 3 each day.

Renard Queenston (Dave Remmler) is a 21-year-old white male who has been making music with MODplug sense he was 11 he has worked on a group of freeware Dance Dance Revolution type PC games called mungyodance there are a total of 3 it has now been discontinued now he makes music (averaging around 3 albums a month) and lets his girl friend (squeegemonster) do the album art not long ago he dropped his old record label and most of his old fursonas, he is now under LapFox Trax and has a total of 13 fursonas renard, the queenstons, V.A., aurastys, furries in a blender, azrael, kitsune^s, mayhem, the quick brown fox, adraen, negren, klippa, jackal queenston, he works alone so no one else is under lapfox trax label each fursona does a different style of music although it is all techno it's all different kinds like the quick brown fox is speed core azrael is a kind of rock (i guess) kitsure^2 is chiptunes EX.

Edit: Oh and he is also currently working on a side scrolling type shooter with his girl friend called shark attack.

Edit: A video of him playing live and MAGfest under the Kitsune&2 fursona playing 'Free' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O9vxqY2eNQ (Renard is the guy who looks like Jesus)

Edit: YouTube recently made a fad of 2 pieces of his music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B386mxzaJs (Avast Your Ass) and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnB_1suQEzs (Intensive Care Unit)

Edit: The only reason I'm not asleep is because LapFox Radio is down and i cant seem to go to bed without it... (I'm serious)


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 24, 2010)

I recently found out about them, and I now have 2 of the albums:

http://lapfox.bandcamp.com/album/furries-in-a-blender-the-violet-kingdom
http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/furries-in-a-blender-the-best-the-best

On my iPod. My personal favorite is:
http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/track/hardcore-disco


Here is his actual website in case anyone cares, he has other aliases besides 'Furries in a Blender'

Site:  http://lapfox.tumblr.com/    (<-- I would suggest putting that link in the OP, OP.)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wait FIAB are actually furries? I thought the name was for pissing off furries...

Can't tell if that makes me like them more or less...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait FIAB are actually furries? I thought the name was for pissing off furries...
> 
> Can't tell if that makes me like them more or less...


 He has fursonas so, yeah i assume he is a furry. (Also that alias wasn't always called furries in a blender it was called Emoticon)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCuLpdg9aIk

I love them for this, and this alone.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCuLpdg9aIk
> 
> I love them for this, and this alone.


 Sorry but i have to ask, why do you keep referring to him as them?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Sorry but i have to ask, why do you keep referring to him as them?


Because I can. >=[

WEPON WEPON WEPONWEPON WEPON


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I can. >=[


This is ture....
So wait why aren't you a furry? you can be a furry so why not?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> This is ture....
> So wait why aren't you a furry? you can be a furry so why not?


I am one.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am one.


 Naw, i mean the stereotypical kind.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Naw, i mean the stereotypical kind.


I am not a stereotypical furry =[


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not a stereotypical furry =[


/Facepalm... yes i can see that i am asking why you choose not to be.

Edit: But my point is you can.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> /Facepalm... yes i can see that i am asking why you choose not to be.


Because, I have dignity, I don't wanna sink that low.


----------



## darzoz (Mar 24, 2010)

From the few songs I have heard from links in this topic, it sounds awesome. Good music.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

darzoz said:


> From the few songs I have heard from links in this topic, it sounds awesome. Good music.


The one I linked is _soooooooooooooooooooooooo_ much better if you know what it's a remix of, assuming you don't.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21U-KZ7hMSg I found this more amusing but some people don't like YTPs


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21U-KZ7hMSg I found this more amusing but some people don't like YTPs


Have something that combines YTP with that youtube poster _and_ FIAB!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79eqRoyN-d0


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

IMO furries are just awesome when it comes to YTPs and GMOD vids.

Edit: Nevermind, not music (with the expection of Renard).


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> IMO furries are just awesome when it comes to music, YTPs, and GMOD vids.


Sort of. 80's metal is, and forever will be better than techno, but techno is still awesome.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> IMO furries are just awesome when it comes to music, YTPs, and GMOD vids.



Some, not all. Just all the shit stuff gets drowned out by the good stuff.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

I actually can't make judgment on if furries make good music because i haven't herd much music made by furries. (I don't like techno all that much)

Edit 3:27 AM: Apparently LapFox Radio was just down because he was adding some of his old music (Pre-LapFox (VulpVibe) music to it.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCuLpdg9aIk
> 
> I love them for this, and this alone.



I like the remix better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po_v4jXZaD8


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

This Songs awesome too !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKHZCRPE-d4&feature=player_embedded#



Wilk Freeman said:


> Dave Remmler is the guy who fucking made me  want to be a furry (Edit: actually i can't give him all the credit, his  girlfriend's art is orgasmic). If i ever saw Renard IRL i would jizz in  my pants. I listen to LapFox Radio as much as i can ever day averaging  at about 5 hours a day while I'm awake, i fall asleep to it though. I  also try to get about an hour or so of mungyodance 3 each day.
> 
> Renard Queenston (Dave Remmler) is a 21-year-old white male who has been  making music with MODplug sense he was 11 he has worked on a group of  freeware Dance Dance Revolution type PC games called mungyodance there  are a total of 3 it has now been discontinued now he makes music  (averaging around 3 albums a month) and lets his girl friend  (squeegemonster) do the album art not long ago he dropped his old record  label and most of his old fursonas, he is now under LapFox Trax and has  a total of 13 fursonas renard, the queenstons, V.A., aurastys, furries  in a blender, azrael, kitsune^s, mayhem, the quick brown fox, adraen,  negren, klippa, jackal queenston, he works alone so no one else is under  lapfox trax label each fursona does a different style of music although  it is all techno it's all different kinds like the quick brown fox is  speed core azrael is a kind of rock (i guess) kitsure^2 is chiptunes EX.



  AND Thank you for the information Filled me in on a lot !!
But R u Sure he still uses MODplug ?  that seems really primative lol
FL Studios maybe or VDJ or Abelton Live Maybe ?   Or does he pride himself on using freeware ?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

I absolutely fucking _love_ LapFoxTrax.
Squeedge's art is awesome too.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Dubb said:


> This Songs awesome too !!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKHZCRPE-d4&feature=player_embedded#
> 
> 
> ...


 Here is his formspring account where you can ask him questions and see questions he has answered, at the very top he has put "I USE MODPLUG TRACKER TO MAKE MY MUSIC. STOP ASKING!".

http://www.formspring.me/renard he checks it regularly.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sorry. I only listen to THROBBING GRISTLE

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPrTUC7BDn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPrTUC7BDn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

...and zoviet france.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Here is his formspring account where you can ask him questions and see questions he has answered, at the very top he has put "I USE MODPLUG TRACKER TO MAKE MY MUSIC. STOP ASKING!".
> 
> http://www.formspring.me/renard he checks it regularly.




ewwwwww.... I wouldnt touch that shit with a 10ft pole.

that music is so fucking easy to make. 

they need more singing and bitcrushers. otherwise I wouldnt consider them real music.

needs moar braniac:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPHkztXtnG4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPHkztXtnG4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

Renard is a very funny guy and Squeegeemonster (chances are I spelled that wrong) is a terriffic artist, but I don't entirely see what makes the music so great.

Although he's made some really good songs, like Coward-Killing-Time, so I'm not complaining or anything.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 24, 2010)

You know I had hopes for this when I started listening to the first song. I do enjoy a good instrumental, and it can be very relaxing...But then it changed over to that high speed techno stuff and it lost me.

Sorry but no...just no.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

JDFox said:


> You know I had hopes for this when I started listening to the first song. I do enjoy a good instrumental, and it can be very relaxing...But then it changed over to that high speed techno stuff and it lost me.
> 
> Sorry but no...just no.


Thats why he has different aliases try http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/sonitus-vir-mnemonic


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm waiting for him to get round to some more Mayhem.


----------



## coba (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Dave Remmler is the guy who fucking made me want to be a furry (Edit: actually i can't give him all the credit, his girlfriend's art is orgasmic). If i ever saw Renard IRL i would jizz in my pants. I listen to LapFox Radio as much as i can ever day averaging at about 5 hours a day while I'm awake, i fall asleep to it though. I also try to get about an hour or so of mungyodance 3 each day.
> 
> Renard Queenston (Dave Remmler) is a 21-year-old white male who has been making music with MODplug sense he was 11 he has worked on a group of freeware Dance Dance Revolution type PC games called mungyodance there are a total of 3 it has now been discontinued now he makes music (averaging around 3 albums a month) and lets his girl friend (squeegemonster) do the album art not long ago he dropped his old record label and most of his old fursonas, he is now under LapFox Trax and has a total of 13 fursonas renard, the queenstons, V.A., aurastys, furries in a blender, azrael, kitsune^s, mayhem, the quick brown fox, adraen, negren, klippa, jackal queenston, he works alone so no one else is under lapfox trax label each fursona does a different style of music although it is all techno it's all different kinds like the quick brown fox is speed core azrael is a kind of rock (i guess) kitsure^2 is chiptunes EX.
> 
> ...


 they have a fuckin radio station fuck man give me the station and related shit to it i love lapfox tracks F.M.L  i once went to a h.m.v in a mall and i ask if you have FIAB and there like holy shit kid thats a online thing and im like wtf man.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

coba said:


> they have a fuckin radio station fuck man give me the station and related shit to it i love lapfox tracks


LapFox Radio :3


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok While we are Drifting Off Topic Of X-core Techno

Try SOme BorGore !

He's So Filthy, Perfect for this Forum >:3 !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJYfOXe5zLc

If thats a bit to Dirty for you Try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY0EMtiMhYg


Dubstep 4 Eva


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

coba said:


> they have a fuckin radio station fuck man give me the station and related shit to it i love lapfox tracks F.M.L i once went to a h.m.v in a mall and i ask if you have FIAB and there like holy shit kid thats a online thing and im like wtf man.


I'm surprised they even knew what the fuck you were talking about he is a very little know artist compared to most. He doesn't like putting his work out for distribution from other companies (even Itunes) so the only place you can get his work form is himself.


Edit: Here's some related sites of his 

Free OLD work: http://renard.teknolust.org/free/ (I dont even think he knows this site is still up)
Free NEW work: http://soundcloud.com/queenston
His main webpage (Has his formspring account youtube twitter EX.) http://flavors.me/renard


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

_*BBOOOOOOORGOOOOOOORE !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs*_


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol your saying this thread is getting derailed when we are talking about FAIB and your talking about BorGore (not trying to be mean i just find it funny), but if i was going to listen to ear rape i would listen to m1dy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=688zsfqSXic
i linked this video of mungyodance instead of the actual song because by keeping it mungyodance it's still on topic and it's the only cut version of the song i like

But BorGore is fairly good


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2010)

lol furry made music.

There was only one song that he has which I like....It is the John Freeman mix, before I knew about the Videos.

other than that, the rest is too busy for my eardrums.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol furry made music.
> 
> There was only one song that he has which I like....It is the John Freeman mix, before I knew about the Videos.
> 
> other than that, the rest is too busy for my eardrums.


I also like the I.M. Meen remix that I linked.

OH LOOK WHAT CLEVER CHILLLDREN


----------



## Bando (Mar 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Have something that combines YTP with that youtube poster _and_ FIAB!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79eqRoyN-d0



You know the guy that made that YTP is a furry too. They seem to rule the YTP, and Gmod humor part of YouTube. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You know the guy that made that YTP is a furry too. They seem to rule the YTP, and Gmod humor part of YouTube. :3


Yeah, it seems a lot of popular Steam Community members are furries.


----------



## Bando (Mar 24, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Yeah, it seems a lot of popular Steam Community members are furries.



Although the poeple who make videos and such(Commandergwonam, Kitty0706) tend to make fun of furries a lot. Which makes it even better.

Ontopic: I like some of FIAB's stuff, although a lot is too busy for me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Although the poeple who make videos and such(Commandergwonam, Kitty0706) tend to make fun of furries a lot. Which makes it even better.


The youtube furry community is kinda shitty in the main though. It's full of 'furry pride' kids.



Bando37 said:


> Ontopic: I like some of FIAB's stuff, although a lot is too busy for me.


I love everything hes done so far.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

I like pretty much all of his stuff. Most recently Aurastys, for obvious reasons that it's new / he's resurrecting an older one I am too new to have heard of. Azrael and Klippa are probably my most disliked aliases, but Klippa's newer stuff that were uploaded to Renard's Youtube account the other day were actually pretty good. Kitsune^2 isn't great either, it pretty much just annoys me ;/

I'll always love the shit he posts to Youtube with his alt though :3
The number of times I've posted this on Zelda fansites to confuse them.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Although the poeple who make videos and such(Commandergwonam, Kitty0706) tend to make fun of furries a lot. Which makes it even better.
> 
> Ontopic: I like some of FIAB's stuff, although a lot is too busy for me.


It's because the cool furries realize most furries are idiots.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

The guy who made that YTP is actually Renard's friend and yeah there both furries if you look at most of his videos you could probably tell... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe5dy5l3MWc

but i said the same thing yesterday furries are gmod and YTP gods, proof:
http://www.youtube.com/user/LFoxter
http://www.youtube.com/user/kitty0706
http://www.youtube.com/user/KroboProductions
http://www.youtube.com/user/mssnor
(And the guy i mentioned above)

I would include renard's YTP channel but imo he's not that good a pooper cept for the one that was just linked about majors mask omg i faved that for pure truth.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's Renard's FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/renardv/

Also, OP follows the classic personality of the notorious... *takes off his glasses* newfag. *puts his glasses back on* He also reminds me off a 12-year-old wigger. :>


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

And why the fuck does that matter?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> And why the fuck does that matter?



Because I'm Capt. Obvious.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

Why do you even care enough about op to comment about him?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Why do you even care enough about op to comment about him?



Bored.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 25, 2010)

Now children, play nicely...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Now children, play nicely...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Unless you wanna yiff me, then I'll play with you however you like


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 25, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Now children, play nicely...


 
43 minutes late, Lol.

Edited: Renard added some new songs to LapFox Radio BTW for people who are interested, 2 albums that havent been released yet and the newer ones like The Queenstons - What You Do.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 25, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> 43 minutes late, Lol.
> 
> Renard added some new songs to LapFox Radio BTW for people who are interested, even some older albums that aren't shown on LapFoxTrax.com has been added and newer ones like The Queenstons - What You Do


You mean the stuff from the VulpVibe era?


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 25, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You mean the stuff from the VulpVibe era?


Sorry, I was mistaken he didn't put any old work on there, i saw Kitcaliber - Broken City going off just as i opened the radio (so i didn't hear it but i knew that song and it was form mungyodance which was the vulpvibe era) but apparently he has just remade it and released it on the radio before his web site (which was fairly confusing because when the radio did finally loop back around and i heard it and realized it wasin't the original i tried looking up when he remade it and couldn't find anything).


----------



## Dubb (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT35woa6UiQ

G_r8n_E_s_S i T_e_L/Z _y_E_h_ _!!_


----------



## Jafoob (Apr 24, 2010)

oh cool, thread about renard's cool music
the FIAB is good, and mayham
do more mayham!


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait FIAB are actually furries? I thought the name was for pissing off furries...
> 
> Can't tell if that makes me like them more or less...



Yes, they are teh fur.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm a fan, but Renard can make either awesome music or crappy music, depending on the style. That said, Mayham kicks ass.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn it! You aren't supposed to use the Necronomicon on threads!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 27, 2010)

Garreth said:


> fags in a basement?


Fags in a basement? Sounds kinda gay. :V


----------



## Dubb (Apr 29, 2010)

*Yesh !!* *R*a_v_*e*2_t_*h*e_G_*r*a_v_*e* _*4LYFE !!!! !! !!!! !! !!!! !!! !!! !!!! !!!! !! !! !!!!    *_


----------



## Hir (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> *Yesh !!* *R*a_v_*e*2_t_*h*e_G_*r*a_v_*e* _*4LYFE !!!! !! !!!! !! !!!! !!! !!! !!!! !!!! !! !! !!!!    *_


Please just get tangled in a cheese grater.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubb said:


> *Yesh !!* *R*a_v_*e*2_t_*h*e_G_*r*a_v_*e* _*4LYFE !!!! !! !!!! !! !!!! !!! !!! !!!! !!!! !! !! !!!!    *_


Die.


----------

